# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  น้ำหอมเรียกรัก มีจริงหรือ ???

## feelpheromone

น้ำหอมเรียกรัก มีจริงหรือ ??? 

สินค้านำเข้าจาก  USA ของแท้ 100%
โทรมาสั่งหรือสอบถามข้อมูลต่างๆได้ที่เบอร์  082-8678752
หรือติดต่อได้ที่เมล์ feelpheromone@gmail.com Line id : tarzzz
http://www.feelpheromone.com/
การทดลองใช้สารฟีโรโมน 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17HtX2gIS68

น้ำหอมฟีโรโมน คือ อะไร
ฟีโรโมน เป้นสารที่หลั่งออกมาจากร่างกายมนุษย์ทุกคน มีมากน้อยไม่เท่ากัน ดังนั้นจึงต้องหาทางเพิ่มฟีโรโมน ในร่างกาย ด้วย น้ำหอมฟีโรโมน
เคยสงสัยมั้ยว่า ทำไมบางคนไม่สวยไม่หล่อ แต่ ทำไมมีแฟนเยอะ มีหญิงติดตึม มีหนุ่มติดพัน นั่นอาจเป็นเพราะบุคลิกภาพ การพูดจา แต่คุณรู้มั้ยว่าฟีโรโมน
ก็มีส่วนสำคัญในการเพิ่มเสน่ห์ให้กับบุคคลเหล่านั้นด้วย นักวิทยาศาสตร์ ได้ทำการพิสูจน์แล้วว่าฟีโรโมนมีส่วน ในการทำให้คนอื่นมาสนใจคุณ
ด้วยกลิ่นที่มีความพิเศษ นั่นคือ แทบจะไม่มีกลิ่น และจะสัมผัสได้ด้วย VNO อวัยวะส่วนปลายสุดของจมูก ที่นี้คนทั่วไปอาจจะไม่ชอบกลิ่นของมัน
หรือ ด้วยความที่มันไม่มีกลิ่น เลยทำให้เกิดน้ำหอมฟีโรโมน ที่มีแบบมีกลิ่น และ ไม่มีกลิ่นนั่นเอง
น้ำหอมฟีโรโมนได้รับการพิสูจน์จากนักวิทยาศาสตร์แล้วว่าได้ผลจริง รวมถึงรายการ Mega Clever
ฉลาดสุดๆ ที่ได้ทำการพิสูจน์ว่าได้ผลจริงรึเปล่า ผลปรากฎว่าผู้หญิง 80% ชอบผู้ชายที่ใส่น้ำหอมฟีโรโมน

การใช้ ฟีโรโมนในหนัง Ocean 13
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLHiAkkisTQ

การใช้ฟีโรโมนในรายการ 20/20
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bosn-7k-I3w

สำหรับชายดึงดูดหญิง ขนาด 118 ml. ราคา 1690 บาทเท่านั้น ไม่ทราบว่าขายถูกหรือขายแพงกว่าเจ้าใดแต่มั่นใจว่าคุณได้ใช้ของแท้แน่นอน Made in USA
คำเตือน : ระวังน้ำหอมฟีโรโมนปลอมด้วยนะครับ
สินค้าทุกชิ้นผมส่ง EMS ให้ฟรีทั่วไทยครับ



น้ำหอมฟีโรโมน lure เป็นน้ำหอมฟีโรโมนสำหรับผู้ชายดึงดูดผู้หญิง
คุณจะได้ผลอย่างไรจากการใช้น้ำหอมฟีโรโมน???
- คนที่อยู่รอบข้างคุณจะรู้สึกอบอุ่น  สบายใจ
- บุคคลรอบข้างจะสนใจคุณอยากพูดคุย และอยากรับฟังคุณมากขึ้น
- ผู้หญิงจะสนใจคุณมากขึ้น อยากพูดคุยอยากรู้จักคุณมากขึ้น
- คุณจะรู้สึกอ่อนกว่าวัย และสุขภาพดีอย่างไม่เคยเป็นมาก่อน

**อย่าเชื่อจนกว่าคุณจะได้ลอง

***ทอมก็สามารถใช้น้ำหอมฟีโรโมนตัวเดียวกับของผู้ชายได้นะครับ

สำหรับผู้หญิงดึงดูดชาย ขนาด 29.5 ml. ราคา 1690 บาทเท่านั้น ไม่ทราบว่าขายถูกหรือขายแพงกว่าเจ้าใดแต่มั่นใจว่าคุณได้ใช้ของแท้แน่นอน Made in USA
คำเตือน : ระวังน้ำหอมฟีโรโมนปลอมด้วยนะครับ
สินค้าทุกชิ้นผมส่ง EMS ให้ฟรีทั่วไทยครับ


น้ำหอมฟีโรโมน lure สำหรับผู้หญิง
คุณจะได้ผลอย่างไรจากการใช้น้ำหอมฟีโรโมน???



-คนรอบข้างจะเปลี่ยนไปอย่างเห็นได้ชัด
-คุณจะมีสเน่ห์กับคนรอบข้างขึ้นมาทันที
-ผู้ชายที่เดินผ่านหรือได้รับกลิ่นเข้าไปจะรู้สึกอยากรู้จัก อยากค้นหา อยากทำความรู้จัก
-คุณจะรู้สึกอ่อนกว่าวัย และสุขภาพดีอย่างไม่เคยเป็นมาก่อน
-สำหรับคุณผู้ หญิงที่มีสามีแล้ว เค้าจะเป็นคนที่เอาใจใส่คุณมากขึ้น เทคแคร์คุณมากขึ้น

**อย่าเชื่อจนกว่าคุณจะได้ลอง

รีวิวจากลูกค้าครับ









สินค้านำเข้าจาก  USA ของแท้ 100%
โทรมาสั่งหรือสอบถามข้อมูลต่างๆได้ที่เบอร์  082-8678752
หรือติดต่อได้ที่เมล์ feelpheromone@gmail.com Line id : tarzzz
http://www.feelpheromone.com/

----------


## feelpheromone

ขออนุญาติ แจ้งข้อมูลการติดต่อนะครับ 
สามารถโทรมาสอบถามได้ที่ line id tarzzz
หรือโทรมาได้ที่ 082-8678752

----------


## feelpheromone

เปิดร้านยามเย็นนะครับ ท่านใดสงสัยอยากสอบถาม pm หรือ add line มาได้เลยครับ

----------


## feelpheromone

เปิดร้านยามดึก ท่านใดที่สนใจสามารถสอบถามได้ทาง line หรือ pm ก็ได้เหมือนกันจ้า

----------


## feelpheromone

เปิดร้านยามบ่าย วันนี้ฝนตกดูแลสุขภาพกันด้วยนะครับผม

----------


## feelpheromone

ตอนเย็นแล้ว อย่าลืมกินข้าวกันนะครับผม

----------


## feelpheromone

เปิดร้านยามดึกนะครับ มีอะไรสอบถามได้ทาง line เลยครับ

----------


## feelpheromone

เปิดร้านยามบ่าย อย่าลืมกินข้าวกันด้วยนะครับ 
ขออนุญาติ แจ้งข้อมูลการติดต่อนะครับ สามารถโทรมาสอบถามได้ที่ line id tarzzz หรือโทรมาได้ที่ 082-8678752

----------


## feelpheromone

เปิดร้านยามดึกจ้า สอบถามได้นะจ้ะ

----------


## feelpheromone

ขออนุญาติ แจ้งข้อมูลการติดต่อนะครับ 
สามารถโทรมาสอบถามได้ที่ line id tarzzz
หรือโทรมาได้ที่ 082-8678752

----------


## feelpheromone

เปิดร้านยามเย็นจร้า ช่วงนี้ฝนตก ดูแลสุขภาพกันด้วยนะจ้ะ

----------


## feelpheromone

ขออนุญาติ แจ้งข้อมูลการติดต่อนะครับ 
สามารถโทรมาสอบถามได้ที่ line id tarzzz
หรือโทรมาได้ที่ 082-8678752

----------


## feelpheromone

เปิดร้านยามบ่ายจ้า

----------


## feelpheromone

ขออนุญาติ แจ้งข้อมูลการติดต่อนะครับ 
สามารถโทรมาสอบถามได้ที่ line id tarzzz
หรือโทรมาได้ที่ 082-8678752

----------


## feelpheromone

เปิดร้านยามเช้าจ้า ติดต่อสอบถามเข้ามาได้จ้า

----------


## feelpheromone

ขออนุญาติ แจ้งข้อมูลการติดต่อนะครับ 
สามารถโทรมาสอบถามได้ที่ line id tarzzz
หรือโทรมาได้ที่ 082-8678752

----------


## feelpheromone

ขออนุญาติ แจ้งข้อมูลการติดต่อนะครับ 
สามารถโทรมาสอบถามได้ที่ line id tarzzz
หรือโทรมาได้ที่ 082-8678752

----------


## feelpheromone

ขออนุญาติ แจ้งข้อมูลการติดต่อนะครับ 
สามารถโทรมาสอบถามได้ที่ line id tarzzz
หรือโทรมาได้ที่ 082-8678752

----------


## feelpheromone

เปิดร้านยามดึกจ้า

----------


## feelpheromone

ติดต่อทางร้านได้จ้า

----------


## feelpheromone

ขออนุญาติ แจ้งข้อมูลการติดต่อนะครับ 
สามารถโทรมาสอบถามได้ที่ line id tarzzz
หรือโทรมาได้ที่ 082-8678752

----------


## feelpheromone

ขออนุญาติ แจ้งข้อมูลการติดต่อนะครับ 
สามารถโทรมาสอบถามได้ที่ line id tarzzz
หรือโทรมาได้ที่ 082-8678752

----------

